# Slant Nose Bimmer



## qwkrn u (Oct 19, 2007)

Whats the best year to look for? Average going price?


Im seriously looking for a slant nose. I dont know much about them other than they look cool. Id like to get one for a weekend toy. What should I look for?


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

I assume you're talking about the 8 series? A quick Google search shows prices around the high teens... http://www.automotive.com/used-cars/classifieds/11/bmw/8-series/index.html


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

qwkrn u said:


> Whats the best year to look for? Average going price?
> 
> Im seriously looking for a slant nose. I dont know much about them other than they look cool. Id like to get one for a weekend toy. What should I look for?


Welcome to the fest. :wave:

You might be talking about the E31 (Entwicklung (or "Development" I think it is) #31) Eight series - great cars, I like them too:

http://driving.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/driving/used_car_reviews/article507701.ece

http://www.8coupe.com/


----------

